# Ski Channel launching Christmas Day



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

This channel may or may not launch on Christmas Day on DirecTV On Demand,although a deal has been made with DirecTV to carry it.
According to Variety,the channel has VOD distribution deals in place with DirecTV and Verizon's FiOS TV service.The channel will be available to 15 million digital cable subscribers too.The article does not mention which cable companies will be carrying the channel.

http://www.variety.com/article/VR1117995939.html?categoryid=14&cs=1


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Here is a link to the channel's website.

http://www.theskichannel.com/index.php


----------



## cb7214 (Jan 25, 2007)

I wonder how long it will take to get the obligatory 'waste of bandwidth" comments even though its VOD


----------



## sundude90 (Jun 12, 2008)

I don't see it yet! Where is it?


----------



## dog6869 (Oct 27, 2007)

I do not have it yet... BUT I am not sure I do want it... Unless it is some killer HD footage


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

I just checked for the channel here,with no results.
Perhaps they will get it going before the day is over.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Well,the channel still doesn't show up in our program guides at home.
But,it's now showing up on DirecTV's site,channel 1860.

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/listing/dodMovies.jsp?category=Sports&subcategory=Outdoors


----------



## NMSaintFan (Jul 7, 2007)

I don't see it either. Been wondering when it would show up; encouraging that it's in the online guide. Good lineup.


----------



## sundude90 (Jun 12, 2008)

The Channel justt came on!!!. 
There is suppose to be 9 shows on there. But I am only seeing 1 show thus far. Steve Bellamy said that there is a few problems at Directv's end.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

sundude90 said:


> The Channel justt came on!!!.
> There is suppose to be 9 shows on there. But I am only seeing 1 show thus far. Steve Bellamy said that there is a few problems at Directv's end.


Yep,just checked it over here,and it's now in the channel guide.
Thanks for the heads up on that  
When I looked at their listings on DirecTV's site yesterday evening,there was a list of 9 programs to choose from.
I selected all 9 of them to record to one of our HR20's.
Out of the 9 selected programs,only 1 of those actually recorded properly.
It sounds like a "work in progress" for this channel,but it's getting there.


----------



## tharron (Nov 2, 2007)

I am now happy as a pig in..

Nasty stuff. :-D


----------



## Carbon (Sep 22, 2006)

Sorry I have not had a chance to check, is this content in HD?


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Carbon said:


> Sorry I have not had a chance to check, is this content in HD?


Nothing on the channel appears to be in HD at this time.
Perhaps eventually they will get around to adding HD content.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

9 shows/movies are now showing up in their listings.
I'm in the process of downloading 4 of them at this time.


----------

